# Our depravity and inability (John Bonar)



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 18, 2020)

What is the meaning of me not being able to convert myself, but just that I am so utterly depraved that I cannot love the ever blessed God, and do love the sin which he hates; and what is this but darkest and deepest sin?

John Bonar, ‘The Universal Calls and Invitations of the Gospel Consistent with the Total Depravity of Man, and Particular Redemption’ in _The Free Church Pulpit; Consisting of Discourses by the Most Eminent divines of the Free Church of Scotland. Vol. I._ (New York: Robert Carter, 1848), p. 243.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

